# Some are saying that LP prices can go high again



## WiscWoody (Jun 30, 2014)

I've read that it wouldn't take much for propane prices to go sky high once again this winter or the next. They say that exports continue to increase since other lands are willing to pay more for the fuel and new ports needed to fill tankers are now built and are busy. Also some pipelines have been converted to other fuels and reversed. I don't know much about that... Another factor is the price of dry corn. It pays to dry it and sell instead of storing it and letting it dry naturally while waiting for the price to rise.  I had my tank filled for the year today at $1.529 for 380 gallons. Not bad considering what last winters prices were and with that plus my wood I'll be warm this winter.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jul 1, 2014)

I just called today and they sort of told me the same thing.  It's just big oil not wanting the prices to drop.  I can get it for $1.58/gal.  I'm hoping to get 2 years out of it, but we'll see.  It will depend on how many weekends we are away from home where the LP furnace has to run to keep it at ~50° until we get back home.  I'm hoping on getting my tempering tank up and running so I can heat my water with my Kuuma and hopefully take my LP water heater off line during the heating season.    This will leave me with just the LP clothes drier.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 1, 2014)

I use the furnace at night unless I wake up to restock the stove at 3am or so. I let the house cool down to 60 before the furnace comes on and then I warm the place up with a fire as soon as I get up. And then I run the furnace more in the shoulder season so I don't overheat the house with a fire. Do you own your tank jrhawk9? I bought mine after they said I used too little LP.


----------



## TimfromMA (Jul 1, 2014)

My pellet stove affords me the freedom to run it 24/7. Even on the coldest winter days, I can go a full 8 hours on a hopper full. My oil furnace's primary objective is hot water. I will use about 1 tank of oil per year. At last check, heating oil was selling for about $3.60 per gallon around here.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jul 1, 2014)

The shoulder seasons is what I'm going to have to play with.  I may end up starting a fire with a minimum load smaller wood and letting it burn out.  This coming winter will be our first winter with the Kuuma, so I don't know what to fully expect yet.  We previously heated (I use that term very loosely) with our pre-fab fireplace when we were home.  The house quickly cooled down though at night.  Will be interesting to see what our LP company does going forward with our reduced LP consumption.  We don't own our own tank, as it doesn't pay with who I'm with.  They have no tank fees and the rates are the same whether you own your tank or not.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 1, 2014)

That's a good deal on the tank lease. The company I was with, Sheldon Co-oP, now Heartland Co-oP wanted you to buy at least 600 gallons a year at a nickel more than a owned tank. I couldn't use that much here. Now I can shop around and ask for a price match. I'm glad I don't have to worry about prepay now since their policy is to only let you prepay for the amount you used the previous season. They used to let you prepay for as much as you wanted but now I just buy one 500 gallon tank during the summer. Actually less than 400 gallons though.


----------



## bwise.157 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anybody from Ohio buy Propane lately?  I was quoted 3.50 per gallon in May.   Will need to fill sometime in August.  The water heater is propane as well as furnace when wood heat runs low during the day while at work.   I used a little less than 400 gallon the past year (filled up August 2013).   I use Amerigas,  as they only have a 250 gallon minimum usage per year.  Most other suppliers are 600 or more gallons per year minimum.  3.50 is high,  so I decided to wait until July or August to see if I can get a better rate.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 1, 2014)

You can look on checkpropaneprices.com but there might not be any current prices for your state on there. Call around and see what there's are charging in your area compared to Amerigas. Propane is known to be cheap up here in the Midwest.


----------



## Knots (Jul 20, 2014)

My new house is insulated pretty good.  I put 1000 gallon tank in the ground.  I'm hoping to be able to go about a year before having to fill up.  The idea is to miss and mid-winter crisis...


----------



## SCOTT S. (Jul 20, 2014)

Just filled up $1.34 was hoping it would go lower but don't have the guts to wait any longer.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jul 20, 2014)

SCOTT S. said:


> Just filled up $1.34 was hoping it would go lower but don't have the guts to wait any longer.



that's very good!  I'll be filling up at $1.59, which is the cheapest in the area.


----------



## bwise.157 (Jul 20, 2014)

2.09 here in central Ohio last week.  I have Amerigas.   The only reason I am with them is because the minimum yearly usage is 250 gallon.   I only use about 350 gallon a year.  Most others I have checked into around here have a 600+ gallon minimum.  If anybody knows of a better supplier,  let me know!   My contract is up next spring.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Jul 20, 2014)

bwise.157 said:


> If anybody knows of a better supplier,  let me know!


 We bought a 1000 gal tank 15yrs. ago for $1000, paid for itself in 4yrs. The gas company's give you a break for it being your tank and another break for anything over 600 gal.



JRHAWK9 said:


> that's very good!  I'll be filling up at $1.59, which is the cheapest in the area.


Ya propane is a racket this winter we paid $5.50 and my brother paid $2.00 less about 25miles away, and 100 miles northeast there were some paying $9.00.


----------



## JustWood (Jul 28, 2014)

I just locked in a prepay contract for 250 gals. @ $1.92/gal.
 I'm pretty happy considering it got up close to $4 near the end of winter.


----------



## potentialburner (Aug 23, 2014)

bwise.157 said:


> 2.09 here in central Ohio last week.  I have Amerigas.   The only reason I am with them is because the minimum yearly usage is 250 gallon.   I only use about 350 gallon a year.  Most others I have checked into around here have a 600+ gallon minimum.  If anybody knows of a better supplier,  let me know!   My contract is up next spring.



Around here Amerigas is the absolute worst.  Their reputation is so bad they've resorted to buying up the local mom-n-pop suppliers and letting them keep operating under their old names.   I think we'll have an Amerigas/Ferrellgas duopoly around here within a few years, and that will suck.  I'm getting out of gas heat, putting in a geothermal system next month.  I'll only be using propane for cooking, hot water, and fireplace. About 1 gal/day usage for those.  I may look into getting a propane powered backup generator after I pay off the geo system, or putting a propane stove in my master bedroom for power outage backup heat. I own my in-ground 500 gallon tank so that helps.


----------

